# The Canon High End [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 16, 2010)

```
<strong>1D Mark IV Replacement?</strong>

A known source that has been right in the past sent me some info that is nothing like anything Iâ€™ve been told before.</p>
<p>Itâ€™s claimed the new â€œ1″ series camera in 2011 will be a 1D4 replacement and not a new 1Ds. Full frame and slightly lower megapixels (15). Obvious improvements in ISO performance and other minor tweaks.</p>
<p>A short lived â€œ1″ series camera has only happened once in the past with the 1D Mark IIn.</p>
<p>This also goes along with the notion that the next 1Ds would be a massive departure from what we have now.</p>
<p><strong>5D Mark III</strong>

The same person also touched on the 5D Mark III saying it would be slightly higher megapixel than the current 21mp, and offer an AF system in line with the 7D.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>When?</strong>

Iâ€™ve been told a couple of times all SLR announcements from Canon will be in the second half of 2011.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>CRâ€™s Take</strong>

Iâ€™m posting this because itâ€™s from someone thatâ€™s been on the ball in the past. However, Iâ€™m skeptical about a 1D Mark IV replacement coming that quickly. Hopefully I get more information.</p>
<p>The 5D Mark III is probably easier to predict, I expect better AF, more megapixels and some new features.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Tov (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally a bit of good news! Thanks, was already looking at Nikon but now will wait and hopefully see.


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 16, 2010)

A 15-MP FF 1DMkIV is very good news indeed. But there is a place for a high end APS-C crop sports camera. I shoot primarily with a 5D but use a 40D for outdoor sports in bright light. A couple of wedding photographers I know shoot primarily with D700's but also own a D300 both as a backup and for those occasions requiring more reach. Maybe Canon will move the 7D even further up-market and reduce the pixel count to 12-14MP.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2010)

Bob Howland said:


> Maybe Canon will move the 7D even further up-market and reduce the pixel count to 12-14MP.



That will probably happen right after pigs fly through snowstorms in hell.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 16, 2010)

Are we still thinking Canon will go medium format, maybe the 1Ds Mk III replacement will be MF?
with the 1D Mk IV staying APS-H, that would create a non level playing feild for Nikon.

If this happened then only the 5dMk2 would be using the full image circle of the EF lenses!

I've seen little excitement about the 60D so the 7D needs to step upto the mark of other APS-c camera's

It also still seems like a EOS6D with a APS-H (or anything else between FF & APS-C, maybe APS-J?) sensor would be an interesting exercise to seperate SLR's from top end APS-c compacts and give us a reason to focus on improving our EF L glass collection.

Canon have alreadt proved they can do really great sensors with the 1D Mk IV.


----------



## stark-arts (Dec 16, 2010)

it makes No Sense for a lower MP 1d5 when it's going to FF - the bigger sensor with the current MP makes sense or even going up to 21 and having a "crop mode" for sports but going full frame and lowering MP makes little sense in real world as well as little sense in Canon world...
The D4 will be out sometime next year and it will be at least 16 - i just can't imagine Canon going from being som much more MP to less on purpose....

Running two Digic 5 (i know it's not real yet) would allow 7-8 at 21mp with a crop mode that allows 10-11 at 14 or so if my guesstimation is right (based on a 1.3 or 1.5 crop mode....should be about a third less right?


----------



## Gothmoth (Dec 16, 2010)

i think this rumor is pure b*llsh*t.

not even worth discussing about.


----------



## Gothmoth (Dec 16, 2010)

Stuart said:


> Are we still thinking Canon will go medium format, maybe the 1Ds Mk III replacement will be MF?



no... makes no sense for canon.

canon will mabye enter the MF some day... but that will have nothing to do with the 1D line. 
what i have heard for the 1D line (but donÂ´t count on it) from a friend who works for zeiss is that canon is working on a modular DSLR camera like the ricoh compacts.
that means a exchangeable back for different sensors.




> I've seen little excitement about the 60D so the 7D needs to step upto the mark of other APS-c camera's



well the internet is full of dumbos who complain and complain. 
so i would not give much about the excitement you see or see not on the internet.
i can tell you that the 60d sells like sliced bread here in germany.

what many people would like is a aps-h or FF camera for around 1400 euros.
i (my family) have a store and we are constantly asked if nikon or canon will produce such cameras.


----------



## Macadameane (Dec 16, 2010)

15 MP does see a little low for a full frame camera, even compensating for better ISO performance.

The 5D Mark II came out more than 2 years ago with 21 MP. Surely technology has increased a little bit over that time period. For a high end professional camera, it seems low, unless it was strictly a sports only camera. But then why make it full frame?


----------



## AJ (Dec 16, 2010)

Think about it.

A new camera with a 1D body and FF sensor that outperforms the 1Ds3 is defacto the replacement for the 1Ds3.

You can try to call it something else (1D5) but that doesn't change how it fits into the line-up.


----------



## kubelik (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like 2011 is a good year to invest in lenses and wait to see how the body lineup shakes out ... I will be shooting mostly the 5DII and renting until a 5D3 drops (with improved AF being an absolute requisite). Otherwise... not sure. I think either MF 1D series or modular 1D series sounds like a wild stretch


----------



## Stone (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't think Canon would reduce the MP on a 1D4 replacement just to make it FF, they also wouldn't replace it after a little more than 1 year unless there were serious problems with the body. Since the body appears to still be selling well, I don't think this is the case. If this is real, I think it would be a new addition to the lineup, not an update. Also a FF 1D5 would still be a $5K camera, Nikon has already proven that a fast FF camera doesn't have to cost that much.....

On another note, I find it hard to believe they still can't push 20+ MP FF images @ 10 fps through their digic processors, I'd be really disappointed if they still can't do this in 2011, I expect dual core digic5 procs next year or quad digic4s. Canon must surely realize that they are losing the tech race even though they're more than likely still meeting their sales goals. The dynamic range improvements from Pentax on their crop bodies + the across the board high ISO spanking they're taking from Nikon has got to sting a little. 

I expect something big from Canon in 2011....


----------



## lrivero (Dec 16, 2010)

Would the 5D3 be to high end to add a swivel screen to?


----------



## x-vision (Dec 16, 2010)

As I've been saying all along, the next high-end camera from Canon will be the 1DV.

It's highly unlikely that it will be 15mp, though. Expect 24-30mp full-frame. 

Don't forget that Nikon's D4 is due next year and also that Nikon executives have publicly stated that Nikon will not be focused just on ISO anymore. 
Translation - the D4 will most likely have 20+ megapixels.

Canon, the king of the megapixel, will not have a lower resolution competitor to the D4.
That's the one thing that can be claimed with absolute certainty about the 1DV.


----------



## traveller (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't see them reducing the resolution from the 1D Mk4, it's just not Canon's style; The D4 will almost certainly be 18MP+. I'm guessing there will either be a 30MP+ 1Ds Mk4 in 2011 and a 20MP+ 1D Mk5 in 2012 (Olympics year), or the rumours of an end to the 1D-1Ds divide are true and they will be a 1D mk5 in the 25-30MP in 2011.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 17, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> 5D Mark III
> 
> The same person also touched on the 5D Mark III saying it would be slightly higher megapixel than the current 21mp, and offer an AF system in line with the 7D.



Excellent. Lets hope the "slight" increase means 22.1MP (to allow 3x3 binning for videos).


----------



## torger (Dec 17, 2010)

lrivero said:


> Would the 5D3 be to high end to add a swivel screen to?



Swivel screens don't work well if you want the camera to be rugged and weather-proof. So it is not likely that swivel screens will be used on any high end camera meant for professional outdoor use.


----------



## davidpeter (Dec 17, 2010)

15 MP FF pro body sounds very very good. But too late. My Nikon D3x arrives before Christmas...


----------



## Justin (Dec 17, 2010)

This makes sense to me. It's about convergence for the 1 series. No need to have two cameras when 1 is good enough. I'd guess that the 15 mpx is the 1.3 or maybe even 1.6 crop. the full sensor will be proportionately bigger no doubt. 

The 1DIV always felt like a fix to the crippled 1D3 that was rushed out to compete with the D3, without the changes Canon would have added if it had planned better. 

I for one am looking forward to the 5D3. That will be my gravy. 24 mpx, 7D AF qualities, swivel screen (I bet), weather sealed, improved DR, better high iso. 



x-vision said:


> As I've been saying all along, the next high-end camera from Canon will be the 1DV.
> 
> It's highly unlikely that it will be 15mp, though. Expect 24-30mp full-frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## bvukich (Dec 17, 2010)

Justin said:


> I for one am looking forward to the 5D3. That will be my gravy. 24 mpx, 7D AF qualities, swivel screen (I bet), weather sealed, improved DR, better high iso.



I got approval from the boss (wife) a few months ago to buy a 5D2, but I'm holding out for the 5D3. I really hope it shows up early 2011.

I would prefer no swivel screen, but it will probably have one. There is a non-trivial chunk of target market share that shoots video at a more serious than casual, but less serious than pro, level. These are people that would have a good case for a swivel screen, but maybe can't justify an off camera monitor yet.

I've only bought a camera with a swivel screen once ( PowerShot G3 ), and besides flipping it over for storage, I think I only used it once or twice. There is the argument for macro/above the crowd/ground level shots. But except for high shots, where it obviously doesn't work, I'd prefer to use an angle finder c. But hey, that's just my opinion, and I'm not even in the expected target audience for this class of camera; so I wouldn't expect anyone to care what I think.


----------



## Justin (Dec 17, 2010)

We don't, as a rule, expect Canon to care about what we think. We wish they did though. 

I find myself shooting at low angles to the ground often enough that a swivel screen would help me a great deal. Although in practice I could see using it only 1-5% of the time. So definitely not a deal breaker or maker for me. 



bvukich said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > I for one am looking forward to the 5D3. That will be my gravy. 24 mpx, 7D AF qualities, swivel screen (I bet), weather sealed, improved DR, better high iso.
> ...


----------



## Etienne (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't see any cons to having a swivel screen in a 5DIII, other than the perception that it would break easily. It would be very handy both for video, tripod use, low or high shots, or even discreet shooting.

I'm hoping for a 5DIII that will make my decision easy: a killer camera with 7D AF, same resolution as 5DII, better high ISO performance, usable contrast detect AF for video, rack focus for video, 1:1 pixel for 1080p video (crop) and/or pixel binning. Basically better everything  in the same small package.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 18, 2010)

Etienne said:


> I can't see any cons to having a swivel screen in a 5DIII, other than the perception that it would break easily. It would be very handy both for video, tripod use, low or high shots, or even discreet shooting.
> 
> I'm hoping for a 5DIII that will make my decision easy: a killer camera with 7D AF, same resolution as 5DII, better high ISO performance, usable contrast detect AF for video, rack focus for video, 1:1 pixel for 1080p video (crop) and/or pixel binning. Basically better everything  in the same small package.



Although I believe it might be handy, certainly the reliability will be lower, and it might be more susceptible to moisture intrusion. There is always a trade off.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 18, 2010)

Grendel said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > 5D Mark III
> ...


That would be excellent indeed, but will the existing (or replacement) DIGIC IV / V be powerful enough for it? And even if so, how will that affect battery life? Just some questions that we may or may not see answered if it does.

On my wish list is keeping 24/30 fps (eh, what amateur really needs 29.97 Hz anyway) modes. I think those extend the number of codecs needed to be stores in the camera's firmware, but danged if 30Hz isn't a better mode than 60 Hz for runtimes.

About the actual rumor itself...it would suggest Canon is quietly doing the opposite of what Nikon called finding a better balance between ISO and picture size. 15 megapixels is a nice size - sometimes I'd like more but it does outresolve most of my lenses though. You get a few more pictures than with a larger MP count. It's certainly plausible, though I'm not terribly excited about it. Just Canon taking care of business really!


----------



## phil (Dec 19, 2010)

If Canon would really go that way, 15Mpix full-frame 1DIV replacement, I'm sure it would sell like crazy among wedding photographers (including myself). I'd in fact only prefer them doing it in a more compact camera.

But it's not really Canon's marketing path to go for lower Mpix. Nevertheless, I think it would be a smart move, as Canon has to catch up with Nikon. Nikon only lags behind in the 5DII camera class and will act with a D800 soon. For the rest, they wait until Canon acts and Canon better work hard to match that D3S high ISO performance, which is way beyond anything in Canon's line-up.


----------



## dthomasla (Dec 20, 2010)

*A 5Dll for Christmas 2010 rather than a 5Dlll for Christmas 2011 ??*

CR reported a while back that one good source said that there would be some big SLR announcements in April, 2011. Now we have trusted sources saying that ALL SLR announcements will be in the second half of 2011 !! 

Is this new later timeline for the 5Dlll a "Canon plot" to help Canon dealers sell all their 5Dll inventories this Christmas?...because so many of us waiting for the 5Dlll in April or May can't wait 7-12 months... so we buy the 5Dll now....when in fact the 5Dlll is going to be released in April !!

Aggghhh ! I'm driving myself cracy waiting desperately for the 5Dlll ! Can anybody help me ?


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 20, 2010)

dilbert said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Justin said:
> ...



And even buying an expensive video camera may not help. I purchased a Panasonic TM700k video camera (about $700) last summer and am absolutely amazed at how difficult shooting wobble-free video is, even on a tripod.


----------



## kubelik (Dec 20, 2010)

dilbert said:


> All of them require a tripod mounted camera to not shoot "wobble cam." The IS technology used in the lenses/sensor mounts is fine for stills photography but it is really bad for video.
> 
> To not shoot crappy video with a 5DII, you have to take a professional approach.
> 
> So if you want to shoot video and don't want to take a professional approach, get a video camera that costs around the same (or a bit more?) than the 5D series cameras.



dilbert, I'm going to disagree with you on a few points there, somewhat. the HIS system in the 100 f/2.8 L IS Macro works really well for handheld video. I'm hoping it gets introduced into more short-length lenses to give handheld shooters some more options.

rather than shelling out $3K for a video camera, you can also just buy the 5D II and then get a decent handheld stabilizer unit for about $500. anyone who learns to use a steadicam or glidecam, in conjunction with a tripod, and maybe the cheapo manfrotto 127VS dolly system, can start to make some pretty impressive amateur video.

not saying the $3K video cam isn't a bad idea, but you can do pretty well for video without having to give up your 5DII


----------



## kubelik (Dec 21, 2010)

true. I guess I meant you can do (semi-)pro work on an amateur budget. but you're right, I guess at that point it's no longer "casual" video shooting


----------



## RuneL (Dec 27, 2010)

If they replace the 1D IV next year I'm selling all my Canon junk, buying Nikon and turning into the most disgusting Nikon fanboi - anti-Canon-troll the interwebs has ever seen.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 27, 2010)

RuneL said:


> If they replace the 1D IV next year I'm selling all my Canon junk, buying Nikon and turning into the most disgusting Nikon fanboi - anti-Canon-troll the interwebs has ever seen.



Why? Do you think that the 1D MK IV will stop working or making money for you? Cameras get upgraded all the time.


----------



## x-vision (Dec 27, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> Why? Do you think that the 1D MK IV will stop working or making money for you?



Precisely. 

I'm also thinking that Canon will likely price the 1DV initially at $5999 and keep selling the 1DIV for a certain transition period for $4000-4500. 

They have no choice, since the 1.3x to FF transition will certainly anger some of their customers. 
Thus, the 1DIV will have to remain current for a while. It will have to be discontinued eventually, though.


----------



## RuneL (Dec 27, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> RuneL said:
> 
> 
> > If they replace the 1D IV next year I'm selling all my Canon junk, buying Nikon and turning into the most disgusting Nikon fanboi - anti-Canon-troll the interwebs has ever seen.
> ...



No, but you do understand that this gear represent a certain investment and you don't invested in shit like this without having some clear idea of depreciation and factoring in the loss in ones accountancy. That is what I'm concerned about, not the camera magically not making me money anymore. Canon has been very steady in update frequency since the 1D. 

About the FF debate, meh, don't care, as long as the speed is the same and the pickles stay around where they are now, larger files means more time.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 28, 2010)

RuneL said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > RuneL said:
> ...



A camera body is not a investment, its a expense. It will never appreciate in value, and after 3 years will drop to 1/3 or less of its new value. My bookkeeper writes off the purchase of a camera body immediately, as he should. A lens, however, may last for 10 years, even more.


----------



## peejay (Dec 28, 2010)

It is an expense. If you're not making money to pay for the camera quickly don't upgrade.

Also, why do you really need to continually upgrade?

Invest that money on marketing your business or even better, personal work.


----------

